# Transferring Kodachrome To Digital.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Saw a device a while back that can transfer slides into digipics. Can't find it anymore. Anyone with one?


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Any film scanner will do positive films, or any scanner with a film accessory.

I have an epson scanner which is designed to scan film (the cover is lit to provide the necessary backlighting necessary to illuminate film). It comes with software for conversion of negatives.

A dedicated film scanner is better, as it does not get hit by fingerprints and dust as much as a flatbed like I have. However, I chose a flatbed because I shoot 645 and 6x6 digital and those scanners are really expensive. If you just want a 35mm scanner, those are generally inexpensive.


----------

